# Double jig rig



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anybody run jigs in tandem under a float? To cover different depths in a deep hole, offer 2 colors, etc...


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I run them on occasion. They tend to snag pretty easily. 

Wes


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never run tandem jigs, but have used a jig and egg sac tandem. I have had success on it, but not to the point it's a must use every time


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Never heard of a tandem jig setup, I would think casting would be a pain...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never ran them for steel. But run them for crappies and it can be deadly at times but that's always been jigging or casting. I think it would be a pain with shot on the line and 2 jigs dealing with the tangles while float fishing.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Killer for chrome and smallies in slow pools. 1.5-2 inch gulp minnows. One minnow on 1/16-1/8 jig on bottom depending on clarity and flow. One on circle hook 6-8 inches up. Pop through the column. When using a set up like this as with most of my rigs, I always toss it out a couple feet in front of me a couple of times to see what it does in the water before I start casting in earnest.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I've used a jig as a "dropshot" weight when dropshotting for smallies in the spring. Nothing like 2 bundles of bronze fury on at the same time to test your landing skils.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I do that also on the lake it is fun a lot of times one of the smallies pulls off though. I think sometimes a trailing smallie hits that extra lure and that actually puts slack in the other lure briefly but enough to lose one. I have had good success on a double fluke rig in east harbor in early fall. When I'm drifting for steelhead with two jigs I don't normally need much shot. I just use some slightly heavier jigs. Drifting a double fresh spawn rig is extremely deadly in the winter.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Double fluke rig = donkey rig.
When they arein the mood, I catch smallies on the donkey rig all day. I had a smallie beach itself trying to get to one of the flukes.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I use them all the time, like allday said the rig shines in frog water. Tangling up on shot is very rare but you will have to retie your dropper often when the fish takes the top jig because the dropper tends to get wrapped during the fight pretty often


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Caught plenty of steelhead with the tandem jig rig technique... soneti.esz I've had both jigs in the steelhead one mouth.. they love it.. sometimes it can be a pain in the keester to cast without getting tangled


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

salmon king said:


> sometimes it can be a pain in the keester to cast without getting tangled


What kind of rod, cast, float and shot pattern are you using?


----------

